# Allen Bow scale comments welcomed



## AllAmerican (Jul 4, 2015)

I just purchased this bow scale any advice or comments, I weighed my bows but the scale doesn't seem accurate and kind of cheap...


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 4, 2015)

I got one from 3 rivers and I'm not too pleased either


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 5, 2015)

Yup, glad I'm not the only one, im meeting up at NGT with a friend to get tuned in, arrows and bow.  That scale said my 60lb bow was a 55, and my 65# d shape LB was 58!


----------



## gurn (Jul 5, 2015)

Send it back for refund or credit . Tell them the problem. Thats what I do with something I aint satisfied with.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 5, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> Yup, glad I'm not the only one, im meeting up at NGT with a friend to get tuned in, arrows and bow.  That scale said my 60lb bow was a 55, and my 65# d shape LB was 58!



Make sure you are drawing it back to what's written on the bow to be sure. What is your draw length?


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 5, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> Yup, glad I'm not the only one, im meeting up at NGT with a friend to get tuned in, arrows and bow.  That scale said my 60lb bow was a 55, and my 65# d shape LB was 58!



The problem I have is the sliding marker doesn't stay where it was pulled to as it should. So you have to have some one watch the scale as you draw.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks gentlemen, Selfbow, have you used this scale?  And if so or if not, what do you use?  I have next Sunday at NGT to tinker.  Thanks again and Happy 4th!


----------



## gurn (Jul 6, 2015)

You got me thinkin about this scale. I was lookin around and found these reviews.  http://www.amazon.com/Allen-15830-C...l_reviews&filterByStar=all_stars&pageNumber=1 

I might have a extra scale if your in need. If you want I can go through my stuff to see.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 7, 2015)

The bad news is; None of these type of scales are going to be very accurate.
The good news is; They are fairly consistent.
So if you get one calibrated they will do a fair job. 
Since most commercial built bows are really close to what is written on them, just take several bows of different weights and see what the scale reads for them and remark the scale. You already know it is 7-10 lb low in bows of the 60-65 lb range. Measure some in the 40-45 lb range and you will have a pretty good idea of how to read your scale.
If you know a bows weight within a couple of pounds uthat's probably about as good as one can expect and certainly good enough for bow building and tuning. Sending your scale back for a refund is ok, but sending it back for a replacement and expecting to get a better one is probably a pipe dream.


----------



## RonsPlc (Jul 7, 2015)

I use a cheap luggage scale from Walmart... it works just fine for me.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a 45 lb R/D longbow that I wanted to test the draw weight on.  I used my fish measuring scale that reads to 50#.  It read 49# at 28" of draw on the bow.  I didn't believe it so I took it to a local bow shop and he also measured it at 49# but he was using a fish scale as well.  I didn't believe that either.  

I weighed a 5 gallon bucket on my vegetable scale and then measured exactly 5 gallons of water into the bucket.  A gallon of water weighs 8.34 lbs and 5 gallons weighs 41.7 lbs.  I added the weight of the bucket to the weight of the water, weighed the bucket and water on my scale and discovered it was measuring correctly.  You can test your scale that way as well.  If you have something you know the exact weight of you won't have to go through the involved process I used.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome ideas and thank you all for the insight!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 9, 2015)

Clipper said:


> A gallon of water weighs 8.34 lbs



@70 degrees F.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 10, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> @70 degrees F.



And is exactly 231 cu inches.

There are many better scales available on Fleabay and Amazon. I use a scale made to weigh produce. I think it was $11.00 or so. Bigger dial and hooks, easier to use.

This one looks real nice.

http://www.amazon.com/Hanging-Sprin...&qid=1436535372&sr=8-4&keywords=hanging+scale


----------



## gurn (Jul 10, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> @70 degrees F.





Thus, water is essential for life. Water is made up of hydrogen ions (H+) linked to hydroxyl ions (OH-) to form H2O. The molecular formula for water is H2O. From this formula and the atomic weights for hydrogen and oxygen you can calculate that the molecular weight of water is approximately 18 grams


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 10, 2015)

gurn said:


> Thus, water is essential for life. Water is made up of hydrogen ions (H+) linked to hydroxyl ions (OH-) to form H2O. The molecular formula for water is H2O. From this formula and the atomic weights for hydrogen and oxygen you can calculate that the molecular weight of water is approximately 18 grams



Very good. 

Next, the rule of 3's
3 minutes with oxygen, you will likely die
3 hours of exposure to harsh elements, you will likely die
3 days without H20, and you will likely die


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 10, 2015)

When tillering a bow I use my digital fish scale and we all know fishermen's weights are never off...........


----------



## TGUN (Jul 13, 2015)

Here is what I use. Dead on out of the box from 20-60 lbs. (range I tested)

http://www.amazon.com/American-Weig..._sim_79_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1SESY704XSMKKYH4JQ2H


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 13, 2015)

TGUN said:


> Here is what I use. Dead on out of the box from 20-60 lbs. (range I tested)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/American-Weig..._sim_79_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1SESY704XSMKKYH4JQ2H



Nice.  I took two 25lb lifting plates from my gym set, Allen scale said it was 50lb, weighed the 25lb single plate said it was 25 on the Allen.  Go figure.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 14, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> Nice.  I took two 25lb lifting plates from my gym set, Allen scale said it was 50lb, weighed the 25lb single plate said it was 25 on the Allen.  Go figure.



Fault is likely in your draw. Mark the arrow 28" from valley in nock and pull it 28" to outside of riser.


----------

